# First use of AGS vacuum tumbler



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

I ordered one of the AGS vacuum tumblers from Todd during his Cyber Monday deal. I had been thinking about ordering one for a while & went for it.













PICT0768.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






First impression was that it was larger than I expected lol.













PICT0769.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






I decided I needed to try it out tonight so I put in 2 3/4lb of chicken along with some Italian dressing based marinade I make.













PICT0770.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






It would have held a lot more meat than the 2 3/4lb ha













PICT0771.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






The pump worked well & required no effort at all to draw vacuum in the canister. I set the timer for 15 minutes & started it up. It was not overly loud either. Here it is doing its thing...













PICT0774.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






It shut itself off after 15 minutes & I opened it up. All the marinade had been absorbed nicely & it was ready to cook.













PICT0777.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






I added some Slap Ya Mama to it & cooked it on my Char Griller Duo that I picked up on CL like new for $50 - I seasoned my new AMNPS on it after I got done cooking so I was able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0779.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






And here it is done & ready for me to eat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It turned out great & had flavor throughout every bite. Not too shabby for only 15 minutes. I have the rest of the chicken saved to heat up for lunch tomorrow. The vacuum canister was easy to clean as well.

So far I am impressed with the vacuum tumbler & can't wait to try it out curing some bacon


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good!!!!!!!

I've got one here that I can't wait to fire-up when I'm finish remodeling the kitchen. :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Martin! You are going to really like it once you get a chance to use yours...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2012)

Very Cool!

I used Italian dressing and some extra lemon juice

It's crazy how much marinade these chicken breasts absorb

TJ


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Very Cool!
> 
> I used Italian dressing and some extra lemon juice
> 
> ...


I will try that next time I do some chicken - didn't think of the lemon juice & I like lemon herb chicken. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I decided to try it out again tonight. I used a recipe from TasunkaWitko for Hawaiian grilled pork chops.













PICT0788.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 3, 2012






Here is 3lb of pork with a little over 2 cups of marinade













PICT0790.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 3, 2012






After 15 minutes every last bit of marinade was gone  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0793.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 3, 2012






Into the grill...













PICT0794.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 3, 2012






And done! Once again flavor was all throughout the meat & I have the rest saved for tomorrow. I like this thing


----------



## linguica (Dec 3, 2012)

Your recipe  TasunkaWitko for Hawaiian grilled pork chops. sounds good. When I google "TasunkaWitko" all i can see is that he was "Crazy Horse" Sounds like a strange person to be grilling Hawaiian pork chops..

NEVER MIND, I found the correct thread.


----------

